# Rimshots long day of hard work <<LOTS O' PICS>>



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Well this has been a long time in the making but I am finally in a position where I can complete a well thought out install...and actually finish it this time. I am not a very patient especially when it comes to something that I am excited about. This means that sometimes I work fast....too fast. I will chronicle my install here. I am about 75 percent done at this point. Here is the equipment list if you haven't seen my sig, then onto the pictures:

Clarion 775usb
Tweeter amp: Aura Force-250 (75 watts x 2 @ 4)
Midbass amp: Cerwin Vega EXL400.4 (bridged 200 watts x 2 @ 4)
Sub amp: Cerwin Vega EXL1200D (900 watts @2 ohm load)
Front Stage: OZ audio 180CS (being run active)
Subs: 2 Soundstream Exact12's

Pics

The beginnings of what became my amp "rack"

















Where it goes









Primered









Sub Box 2.6 cubes sealed. Lined with 4 layers Of Spectrum liquid deadener

























The Subs:









Carpet and accessories:

























Test fitting amps on rack:









Carpeting the box


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Onto the work that I actually completed today on this long long Saturday:

Box bolted to trim piece to seal subs against the rear seats (no trunk rattle here )

















What was staring me in the face this afternoon when it all began










Starting to make the trim pieces. I am using the cardboard method. Dont know why i didnt think of this before.


































Now test fitting them into the car. Cant tell you how many times I was running in and out of the house. I did NOT want to cut too much on these trim panels as I wanted a snug pressure fit.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Me carpeting the pieces after getting them just right:

















More test fitting:










everything carpeted up and ready to go. It all fits snugly like I wanted.

























Sub view from the front seat (still need to finish things and bolt stuff down here):

















The hole I cut to vent into the cabin for these BMWish metal-backed seats.

















I will worry about the side walls of the trunk later. Right now I need to hear some sounds! hopefully that is coming tomorrow! I will update whenever I do something so wish me luck.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

nICE work!  

You did all this in one day? You're kiddin', right?  

I also have a Soundstream Exact 12" laying around (I can't resist buying oldskool stuff I actually don't need if the price is low enough  ), but I didn't make a box for it yet to check out the sound (I'm working with Peerless drivers in my car).

greetz,
Isabelle


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks good .. esp for 1 days worth of work. I woulda got tired and taken like a half day break


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice Equipment and great work!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great, Rimshot...

I see holes in the sides of your amprack, are you going to do a plexi or glass top over the amps, with fans in those holes?

You sure did a lotta work in that one day!  

Keep the pics coming...

What car is that you have?

Mark


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Look good. What does the front stage consist of? Also Plus 1 for you still having most of your truck left.


----------



## ike3000 (Mar 28, 2008)

looks good. don't forget to eat your alphabet soup!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks very nice! I wish I was able to find the time and vehicle for a nice install.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

One word - WOW!!! That is excellent and very clean.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice!! You got Exact12s AND a peanut butter egg and alphabet soup. Now I'm all hungry and ****.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, very nice work, very clean! everything is looking great!

and that's amazing you got all that done in one day. Way to keep at it!


----------



## zucchero (Mar 25, 2008)

very well done.a nice clean install.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

great work, looks awesome.


----------



## Fran82 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice work. Very clean. What kind of car?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Thank you guys very much for the kind words. I just woke up and I am still tired. Sorry that the install pics are heavily weighted on the sub end that was not my intention. I completed the doors like 6 months ago and the deadening/ensoliting of the whole car then as well. The doors have been thoroughly deadened and the tweets are placed in the a pillars in what was supposed to be a "temp" spot and after my listening they will be re aimed and glassed in.

I am going to go get a few more supplies and hopefully get the Exacts in today and work on the trim piece around the sub box since it needs some work. Hopefully I will have more pics by then end of the day! 

The car is a 2000 Ford contour SVT. It looked like crap when I got it but I have put a hell of alot of work into it and it is coming along. Thanks again for all the kind words! Back to work


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looks great, Rimshot...
> 
> I see holes in the sides of your amprack, are you going to do a plexi or glass top over the amps, with fans in those holes?
> 
> ...



Yessir I am going to do plexi and another thin trim piece covered in carbon fiber vinyl or something to that effect that will cover the amps perimeter. I want to mount fans in there but I still have to figure out a way to do it where it actually benefits the amps. 

All of the knukonceptz gear and wiring is on the bottom of the amp since I wanted a flat trunk that I can use. I will then further cover this all with factory carpet for a stealth look


----------



## LastResort (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice work! I don't really get the hole in the seat though, are you going to have a grill/cloth opening or something in seat? Any chance you can post pictures of the front of the seat?


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

Lookin' good man! Sometimes I get in a tendency to rush things as well, but I didn't see any shortcuts from your photos. Good work!

-JP


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Excellent work! Can't believe you got all that done in one day. I have been working on my install for a couple of MONTHS and all I've got done is the deadening and the rear trim panels back on . Your ability to stay focused and do the job quickly and efficiently is inspiring. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice!!!! And yeah, that's a ton of work for one day. I'm still jealous of you for having those NOS Exact 12's.  I know you'll enjoy them though. Keep at it, as I can't wait to see the install once it's all wrapped up.

Zach


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

aaaaaaaah snappers

when you get up give me a call im headed out your way tonight man

I want to hear those exacts NOOOOOW lol

darn that looks good by the way, mine looks like garbage still (looks like well be taking your car to the meet lol)


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Really tastefull, intelligent install.Excellent work.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

<<<<<Update>>>>>

The Exacts are in and I took a few pics of the trunk with the amps on. Up next is a carbon fiber vinyled trip piece around the amps plexi, and a fan system. Oh and I need to finish the a pillars but thats definitely not going to be done before the meet.

My tweeter amp comes tomorrow so I have to get that all wired up before this Saturday. Enjoy the pics!


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

how do the vega amps perform?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

They definitely put out rated power but I cant give the full review on the full range one until I get my tweeter amp installed. Its just mids and subs now. As for the Class D its a monster I have run it at 1,2 and 4 ohms thus far and it seems to exceed its power ratings at each, I love it. It will surely slow my search for a nice class a/b amp for the subs.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

DROOL!!! I can't wait to hear your car at the meet on the 5th. Lookin' good!

Zach


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking awesome!

I really like the way you have done the sub-box...
Better than the usual "same angle as the back of the seat" install...  

Keep up the great work and pics...
You guys have such different cars to we have here in Australia, so it's good to see new ways of doing things.

Mark


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

The Aura amp to run the tweets came in today. Im off to install it now so I can start tuning. Looks like a very solid design, cant wait to hear it along with the full system!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

interesting screwdriver you got there 

Nice amp too


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

hey man! Great work, can't wait to see this on saturday.


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn i forgot abouut screwdrivers like that, my dad usd to have one in his garage i can remember from a long time ago, i bet those are super useful for car installs...


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice work for one day. You must have been pretty prepared. Question though: won't the vent whole through the back seat act as a bandpass box, with the back of the drivers sealed, and the front "ported"?


----------



## daesonn (Jan 15, 2008)

i noticed your subs point at a downward angle, is there any reason for that? or is it just to help the box lay flush against the backseats and trunk?


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

No downward angle, just a rectangular box with a trim piece to flush it against the back of the seats.



rimshot said:


>



Also seen here...



rimshot said:


>


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

speakerboy said:


> Very nice work for one day. You must have been pretty prepared. Question though: won't the vent whole through the back seat act as a bandpass box, with the back of the drivers sealed, and the front "ported"?


I tested the subs with the seats up and down and could not detect any difference in sound. Its maybe a decibel or two louder with the seat down but its not that noticeable.

As for the subs these soundstream Exact drivers are beyond impressive. I have rarely heard sub bass like this in many of the installs I heard. At first I thought they werent even on until a low note came. Its weird they play very high very cleanly but they still play the lows with the same authority. Best sub I have ever used by far. They could be a tad louder but I couldn't imagine a better sounding sub. I am still in awe, very happy with this setup so far.

I will be adding some small detail work and cleaning up a few things over the next few weeks as things arrive in the mail so please stay posted. I will have more pics as I update things as well.


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

Great install there.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice!!!  You bringing that bad boy to the BBQ?!


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks great. 
If you have a similar experience with your Aura as I did with mine, you will be pleased with the amp.

I always wanted some of the first line of CV amps, but never got any. The new ones look very nice, and hopefully live up to the Cerwin Vega name.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

Funny story about the carpet I used, it was actually hanging in the rafters of my parents garage. I had completely forgot about it but it matched my trunk carpet much better than the crap color grey parts express sent me. Parts express needs to take greater strides in providing some better form of color matching with their carpet. What I received was waaaay off.

These cerwin vega amps are champs. I am sure a few people will have no qualms about them (the class D included) after the meet


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

yooo can I buy the parts express carpet from you?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

I used most of it on the sub box. You can see how off it is in the pictures  Its not as bad in person though. I have some left over but probably not how much youd need.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

newtitan, might wanna wait a day before you ask rimshot to go through the effort 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34859


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

What do you think about that hu? Pics of HU installed?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

It sounds great, has powerful preouts and above average tuning capabilities. If it had 3 more bands of para it would be the perfect head unit under 400 in my book. But it only costs 200 

Downside, its ugly and I would prefer a rotary knob


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

System is currently headless!!!

Have a 880 prs coming in. I will update with pics and maybe some reviews since I will be able to tune the system fully, I also still have to finish the trunk. Keep posted!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

rimshot said:


> System is currently headless!!!
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of a system being "beheaded" before! (Messy!)
> ...


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Just want to repeat what everyone else has said, nice work, can't wait to see the rest. Can't believe you did that in a day. Sweet choice of gear as well. Nice example of what you can do without dropping too much of a bundle on amps.


----------

